# C2Motorsports Product Development Updates



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

UPDATE: 10.8.09
We first want to start off by saying thank you to the 2.5 community for their support in the products that we are designing for this AWESOME motor. We at C2 are having so much fun finding out what can be made out of the, "Little Engine That Could". Although a lot may consider the 2.5 the baseline motor, we feel that there is quite a bit of hidden potential.
I have been reading the forums and see that there is quite a bit of excitement and anticipation of product. I wanted to take a few moments to update the community on what C2 has going on, and what we are working on for future release.
*QuickFlow*
C2 released the prototype QuickFlow SRI at this year's Waterfest, as it was seen on the NLS NA Monster Project. Although we were happy with the fitment and the appearance, we felt that the performance aspects of the SRI could be improved upon. Our motivation is to create a well-engineered power-proven product that works. We are sensitive to the fact that consumers want to invest in the best products for their cars, and they want that investment to payoff with power. We will be working on the redesign of the Quick Flow and hope to have a new revision available in the next couple of months. Please remember it takes time to design, draw, machine, fabricate, fit, tune, test, re-design, re-fabricate and on and on and on.
*CAMS*
Our CAM development is also an ongoing project and without getting into the boring details....it's A LOT OF WORK. As we are the first company to take on a redesigned CAM, and there is not available BLANKS to start from, the process of design and manufacturing is very tedious. We are dedicated to the CAM product, and we still are very excited about the unleashed power potential. We will continue to keep our nose to the car and will have something to offer in the future.
*Turbo Kits*
We continue to push our Stage 3 car with stock internals to REALLY see how strong these motors are. We are all aware of the reports that they cannot withstand high boost and high hp/tq, but until we see it for ourselves, we cannot make the most informed response. So far, using our Low CR kit, we are pushing the stock bottom end farther than once thought safe. We have installed larger injectors, low CR kit, as well as developing new HI POWER Flash software for this car. 
*Software*
Jeff has installed larger injectors and our PRO.MAF onto our Stage 3 Turbo car. He has been tuning it on a weekly basis. This software will be available not only as an upgrade to our existing Turbo Kits, but will also be available to all 2.5 owners that purchase Hardware Only kits and need software; or for the guy out there that is building their own custom turbo kit. We will continue to be committed to the 2.5 community offering both NA and FI Software.
*Special Projects*
You didn't really think I was going to let the cat out of the bag did you

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










C2Motorsports


_Modified by C2Motorsports at 11:04 AM 10-8-2009_


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports Product Development Updates (C2Motorsports)*

speaking of NLS's monster project.....
ongoing development with C2, Final release numbers on the way....just wanted to provide the community with some 7200rpm MUSIC! enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel


----------



## DMiller (May 9, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Thanks for the update =D


----------



## MaxVW (Nov 4, 2004)

thank you


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports Product Development Updates (C2Motorsports)*

chris,
you have a PM


----------



## vw93to85 (May 10, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports Product Development Updates (C2Motorsports)*








That rabbit sounds awesome.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: C2Motorsports Product Development Updates (vw93to85)*

thanks


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks..!
i was really waiting for the updates..!


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

joy!


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

keep up the good work! And if you need a FREE 2008 Test subject, I'll be in Louisville for Thanksgiving!


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (seanmcd72)*

Josh, car sounds sick!
This is why i love c2, and I'm going from GIAC to c2 this Monday. 
Their dedication to the 2.5L motor can not be touched!
Thanks again chris


----------



## RINGSROC (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (doqFastlane)*

Looking forward to the future! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

sounds like a vr6 bastard child, aka AWESOME


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *seanmcd72* »_keep up the good work! And if you need a FREE 2008 Test subject, I'll be in Louisville for Thanksgiving! 



How long do you want to leave it with us? We are thinking it is time for some 2.5L SuperCharger LOVE......


----------



## Piltro (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*









I'm so with you on this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I really think a 2.5 supercharge be a nasty little beast








Will be following this project as soon as you decide to go forward with it


----------



## jbdnavy (Feb 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Piltro)*

I've beenw waiting for someone to mention superchargers haha. With the flat torque band on this motor the way it produces power I always thought a supercharger would be a LOT of fun. I've never been a big turbo fan anyway.


----------



## seanmcd72 (May 14, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

Wow reading that makes me want to buy a beater to drive and let you have it as long as you need, but I would unfortunately only be there for 3-4 days. You could have it the full time I was there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by seanmcd72 at 12:07 PM 10-9-2009_


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

How about a flash for the 09+? It is almost 2010!


----------



## david8814 (Aug 14, 2007)

+1 on the 'charger!


----------



## sharons03jetta (Jul 6, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_How long do you want to leave it with us? We are thinking it is time for some 2.5L SuperCharger LOVE......

oh to back on that project again... chris ive got a bunch of spare supercharger parts and a similar looking car to your's that you could play with.....







..... hint hint...


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

so whats up with the pro maf setup I keep hearing you guys talking about, is it just a different more reliable MAF with supported software?


----------



## ~kInG~ (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BlackRabbit2point5* »_so whats up with the pro maf setup I keep hearing you guys talking about, is it just a different more reliable MAF with supported software?

straight from C2's site...

_Quote, originally posted by *C2motorsports.net* »_PRO.MAF

The Pro.MAF is our flagship mass air meter.It out flows larger diameter meters by a long shot, due to its bell mouth design, and because the sampling element does not protrude into the opening.
The patented 360 sampling design of the PRO.MAF makes this meter the finest in the industry. No other meter provides a signal as clean as this. It is, by far, the most accurate meter on the market. Don't settle for the copy produced by the other guys! It does not have 360 degree sampling. The 360 degree sampling allows it to "average" the air flowing through meter, resulting in a more accurate reading than any other meter available.
It is capable of supporting 800 flywheel HP. A high flow conical air filter is included.
Price: $399.00


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

How long do you want to leave it with us? We are thinking it is time for some 2.5L SuperCharger LOVE......

Don't you dare tease us like that.







I thought C2 had ruled out supercharging the 2.5?


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sharons03jetta* »_
oh to back on that project again... chris ive got a bunch of spare supercharger parts and a similar looking car to your's that you could play with.....







..... hint hint...


IM Sent

_Quote, originally posted by *Slipstream* »_
Don't you dare tease us like that.







I thought C2 had ruled out supercharging the 2.5?



We never rule ANYTHING out










_Modified by C2Motorsports at 8:35 AM 10-12-2009_


----------



## magics5rip (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*

Free bump to a great company dedicated to quality products. Loved C2's turbo ABA software so I'm certainly interested in what they can do with the 2.5 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

I would leave my 2.5 jetta there for a year with you guys if it meant a free supercharger








BE effing amazing


----------



## C2Motorsports (Nov 25, 2003)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jettakid18* »_I would leave my 2.5 jetta there for a year with you guys if it meant a free supercharger








BE effing amazing


Do you need the shipping address? No seriously, do you need the address?
chris
c2


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*








I I am down. Just when would you guys need it by? And estimate how long?


----------



## Jettakid18 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Jettakid18)*

I will PM you my email and information. Contact me on there.


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

Are there any plans to write software for the updated '09 ECUs?


----------



## PGJettaFTW (Jan 28, 2009)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*

PM'ed


----------



## dhenry (Feb 10, 2009)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_Are there any plans to write software for the updated '09 ECUs? 

x2


----------



## spdfrek (Feb 28, 2002)

*Re: C2Motorsports Product Development Updates (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_speaking of NLS's monster project.....
ongoing development with C2, Final release numbers on the way....just wanted to provide the community with some 7200rpm MUSIC! enjoy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v...annel

can't wait to see the numbers http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cabrio60* »_Are there any plans to write software for the updated '09 ECUs?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

How long do you want to leave it with us? We are thinking it is time for some 2.5L SuperCharger LOVE......

supercharger + cams please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5_Cent (May 22, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_

How long do you want to leave it with us? We are thinking it is time for some 2.5L SuperCharger LOVE......


stop lying







you guys are unbelievable, mad props.


----------



## undercoverdubber (Aug 24, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (C2Motorsports)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C2Motorsports* »_
We never rule ANYTHING out 

How did I miss this thread?!? Awesome, C2 is great supporter of 2.5L http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ive got some parts to donate to the cause, IM sent C2


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

Sry, still wondering about the 09+ flash here. Any plans or development happening?


----------



## Cabrio60 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kungfoojesus* »_Sry, still wondering about the 09+ flash here. Any plans or development happening?

Jeff mentioned they were thinking of going forward with it, but because of the completely different ECU for '09 cars, they'll need a test mule for sure (if they don't have one already.) I am pleased to think C2 is motivated to create a flash for the minority of '09 cars, and I'd be in-line to buy it as soon as its released.


----------



## AlBeezy36 (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*

The rabbit in that video sounds amazing!
I like knowing there is an awesome company cooking things up while I save my pennies


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (Albeezy36)*

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif c2


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

i <3 C2 as well


----------



## baltzah7 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: C2Motorsports Product Development Updates (C2Motorsports)*

Thanks for the updates guys!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What kind of numbers are you pushing your stage 3 rabbit to? How much boost are you running and plan to run on the stock internals? What kind of numbers has the engine held up to so far?
Thanks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eddi3okic (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: (Cabrio60)*

i think it would be best to make an 09 flash aswell. the mk6 golfs have a standard 2.5l 5 cylinder without the MAF so thats a whole new generation of golfs with the same engine as the 09 rabbit. You would be knocking down 2 birds with one stone by making a flash for the 09s.


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (eddi3okic)*

I'm sure they have plans on doing it. 
It's a matter of getting an '09 to test on.


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

update ?


----------



## GOLF-GTO (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: (ender619)*

cams available ?!


----------



## Chaydz_G (Nov 9, 2008)

Software
Jeff has installed larger injectors and our PRO.MAF onto our Stage 3 Turbo car. He has been tuning it on a weekly basis. This software will be available not only as an upgrade to our existing Turbo Kits, but will also be available to all 2.5 owners that purchase Hardware Only kits and need software; or for the guy out there that is building their own custom turbo kit. We will continue to be committed to the 2.5 community offering both NA and FI Software.
09' 2.5 software pleeeeeeeeez


----------



## ender619 (Aug 28, 2008)

intake manifold!!


----------



## Rich20thGTI (Mar 7, 2003)

*FV-QR*

I just bought a 2010 2.5L Golf DSG....anything for the mk6 platform yet?


----------



## Golf_Gr (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Rich20thGTI)*

^^you bought an auto..no dsg for rabbits


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

Interesting... vw.ca says the new 2.5 Golf has DSG auto, but vw.com says it has Tiptronic:
http://www.vw.ca/ca/en_ca/mode....html
http://www.vw.com/golf/complet...ndard








It wouldn't be the first time the Canadian site has had errors on it, though.


_Modified by Jon1983 at 11:32 PM 12-1-2009_


----------



## vince557 (Feb 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jon1983* »_Interesting... vw.ca says the new 2.5 Golf has DSG auto, but vw.com says it has Tiptronic:
http://www.vw.ca/ca/en_ca/mode....html
http://www.vw.com/golf/complet...ndard








It wouldn't be the first time the Canadian site has had errors on it, though.




i see the ca site say 6sp tiptronic if you select the different trims


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

hey c2 if you need a test car mine is sitting in georgia it all your i dont need it untill april, when i get back from the sanf box


----------



## Jon1983 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (vince557)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vince557* »_i see the ca site say 6sp tiptronic if you select the different trims


Yeah, must be a typo on that one page.


----------

